# Where and what to buy for a first cube...



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, this is three fold question. First I want to identify my current cube. It is nothing like anything I've seen in cube reviews. I want to know so I know what to *NOT* buy next time.  

My current cube has two distinguishing features. First the core is two piece, meaning there are 4 spokes around a central hub and though the hub is a single post that makes up spokes 5 and 6. Second the center cubies snap onto the core. Not screw, snaps. The other cubies look like a, umm, if my memory doesn't fail me, an old type A , the shaved corners that wasn't done well so it tends toward popping? This has popped once already by just having it in my pocket and I must have bumped something.  What type is it? So if I see that type on a product page I can pass over it. 

Now for a beginners cube, one to practice speed and technique on, what type of cube should I get? I am thinking a new type A III but I have no idea where to get one. Except maybe Cube4You, but frankly, that place scares me. The forums are bulging with posts on bad customer service and 5 or more weeks until the cubes come in the mail. Any place local to the USA to get good quality cubes of the type that you recommend? 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ianini (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe an F-II.


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 24, 2010)

BelGarion said:


> Well, this is three fold question. First I want to identify my current cube. It is nothing like anything I've seen in cube reviews. I want to know so I know what to *NOT* buy next time.
> 
> My current cube has two distinguishing features. First the core is two piece, meaning there are 4 spokes around a central hub and though the hub is a single post that makes up spokes 5 and 6. Second the center cubies snap onto the core. Not screw, snaps. The other cubies look like a, umm, if my memory doesn't fail me, an old type A , the shaved corners that wasn't done well so it tends toward popping? This has popped once already by just having it in my pocket and I must have bumped something.  What type is it? So if I see that type on a product page I can pass over it.
> 
> ...



get a ghost hand or fii from popbuying.... and please post a photo of your cube (put it in spoilers) if you want an A III go to popbuying.. they have it too.


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

Spoilers section? Ok, let me try to find it. Thanks! Also attached it to this message, I cropped it down to size.



chinesed00d said:


> BelGarion said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is three fold question. First I want to identify my current cube. It is nothing like anything I've seen in cube reviews. I want to know so I know what to *NOT* buy next time.
> ...


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 24, 2010)

the only cube i know that doesn't have springs is a famwealth cube... it could be a famwealth.... those cubes are pretty fast, but don't cut corners


----------



## DaBear (Feb 24, 2010)

type C Is are good beginners cubes....and old A IIIs suck IMO


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

Which is why I was thinking of a *New* type A III. 



DaBear said:


> type C Is are good beginners cubes....and old A IIIs suck IMO


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

This one isn't fast, it is too loose so it binds and locks up very easy, and with out screws I can't tighten it.  And "Huh?" as I got this off of Ebay for $1 (yes, that cheap.  ) shipped from HK (which took 5 weeks.  ) , and I see Famwealth going for $6 elsewhere for just the cube or a set that includes an East Sheen 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 for $40. Which is now making me wonder...

http://www.omega.url.tw/onlineshop/cubes/cubes_e.html - The A2345 package toward the bottom.




chinesed00d said:


> the only cube i know that doesn't have springs is a famwealth cube... it could be a famwealth.... those cubes are pretty fast, but don't cut corners


----------



## wing92 (Feb 24, 2010)

the core reminds me of one really bad cube that's at my church. however, i've never seen anything like the edges. i'd like a picture where you can see the corner pieces. also, a picture of the whole thing assembled just to see if there's anything distinguishing on the outside


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 24, 2010)

Get a Rubik's DIY/ Type Cii. They are almost identical.
Or, get a Taiyan and lube with JigALoo. You won't be sorry,


----------



## DaBear (Feb 24, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Get a Rubik's DIY/ Type Cii. They are almost identical.
> Or, get a Taiyan and *lube with JigALoo*. You won't be sorry,



actually, just lube any DIY you get with jigaloo


----------



## Zubon (Feb 24, 2010)

For a total beginner, I think that the best cube would be a dollar store cube. 

Almost all (I would speculate at about 99%) of people who buy a rubik's cube never solve it, or solve it in about 5min and them only play with it when a new friend comes along and they want to show that they can do it.

I dollar store cube is a great way to learn your method and get a feel for how the cube works. Once you get your times down, you can get a better cube that is more suited to your style.


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 24, 2010)

BelGarion said:


> This one isn't fast, it is too loose so it binds and locks up very easy, and with out screws I can't tighten it.  And "Huh?" as I got this off of Ebay for $1 (yes, that cheap.  ) shipped from HK (which took 5 weeks.  ) , and I see Famwealth going for $6 elsewhere for just the cube or a set that includes an East Sheen 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 for $40. Which is now making me wonder...
> 
> http://www.omega.url.tw/onlineshop/cubes/cubes_e.html - The A2345 package toward the bottom.
> 
> ...


i'm fairly certain it's a famwealth


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

wing92 said:


> the core reminds me of one really bad cube that's at my church. however, i've never seen anything like the edges. i'd like a picture where you can see the corner pieces. also, a picture of the whole thing assembled just to see if there's anything distinguishing on the outside



Alrighty, here are the pieces disassembled. Assembled be coming up next. Thanks again!


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 24, 2010)

those are freaking SCREWED UP edges.... lol


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 24, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> those are freaking SCREWED UP edges.... lol



I said it was cheap, and it can't be tightened due to how the center cubies are attached to the core. It would take some serious sanding to get the edges smooth, as there are a bunch of the edges with mold marks that you can actually feel. But since it can't be tightened it's just going to get looser and looser as it gets more and more broken in. Hense why I am already looking for a better cube. So this is a FamWealth, I think someone said? Jeeze, then the guy at Omega Cube is really putting the screws to people. He's selling a FamWealth for $6.99 and I got this one for $1 plus shipping, so less than $4 USD. Thanks again, I am researching the Ghost Hand, never heard of it. I'll look for reviews and see which looks more appealing, the GH or the F II or the New A III ... Though someone said the New A III is a good all around cube with good corner cutting and all that.


----------



## DaBear (Feb 24, 2010)

New A III is decent...i prefer the Old A V as far as As go....C IIs are good too, especially for a first real cube


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 24, 2010)

Your current cube looks like an 80s cube of some random kind, I've never seen a socalled famwealth but I doubt the sanity of whoever would design a modern cube like that in today's market...

For a simple straightup no BS all around good cube just quit arguing over everything and buy yourself a type FII. Fast, cuts corners, doesn't lock up, comes lubed, and it doesn't need any more breaking in than what it takes you to get used to the cube. The only problem you can have with it is cubie caps flying off but I've had mine for 3 weeks now and I've only had a cap come off twice, and once was when I dropped the cube. Superglue fixes this completely if it becomes too much of an annoyance.


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2010)

I say F-II for sure. Or maybe if you prefer cubes that feel tighter you could get a D-II


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 24, 2010)

DaBear said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Get a Rubik's DIY/ Type Cii. They are almost identical.
> ...



Oh. I only lubed one cube with Jiggy. SOOO much better than CRC. 
CRC Lube= Meh. Ok
Cleaned Out+Jiggy=WTF? Dear Lord in the Heavens!


----------



## RyanO (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow your current cube looks awful. I don't understand the thought process behind that mech. I use an old A-II, I really like it but a lot of people don't. I'm probably going to buy an F-II because I generally hear very nice things about it.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> For a total beginner, I think that the best cube would be a dollar store cube.



Totally disagree.



Zubon said:


> I dollar store cube is a great way to learn your method and get a feel for how the cube works.



No, a dollar store cube is a great way to get frustrated and turn away from cubing.


----------



## Parity (Feb 24, 2010)

Get type F II OR F or ghosthand.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > For a total beginner, I think that the best cube would be a dollar store cube.
> ...



I think it depends on what you call a beginner. When the person picks up a cube for the first time and takes 10min just to solve the cross, a dollar store cube will make no difference. If you don't give up and get your time down to about 3 or so min, the cube quality will start to make a difference.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Zubon said:
> ...


It makes no difference whether he gets a Dollar store cube or a Type F-II, it's not like cubes are expensive so why not get one of the better ones to start with?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

www.speedcube.co.uk - I now ship to the US cheap!!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Zubon said:
> ...


Nah.



Zubon said:


> When the person picks up a cube for the first time and takes 10min just to solve the cross, a dollar store cube will make no difference.


When the person picks up a cube for the first time and it breaks after a few turns, that does make a difference.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Type A-III or F-II from me  at www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 24, 2010)

yea. get an fii


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



I agree, when I first started cubing I had an uber shitty cube and I found it very frustrating. Dollar store cubes aren't just bad, they lock up horribly and can get jammed. I would never recommend a dollar store cube to anyone.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2010)

guys, famwealth isn't the only cube that have plastic tenon cores. A lot of the dollar store cubes use those kind of cores. 

the cube is your picture is most likely one of those chinese dollar-store cube.

the Famwealth have very smooth pieces and quite high-quality molds, the extended plastic core could be either opaque black or dark-transparent colors.

the core have a very cool shape, which is actually for stopping the centers from hitting against each other. The tenon-core isn't very durable, it wears out quickly and cause the cube to become very loose. The tips may break off after disassembling several times.

i think the famwealth cube may be a nice choice for those who are just "picking up the cube for the first time" because of the cheap price; and it's not that bad either.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 24, 2010)

I highly reccomend C-II's or Taiyans from my store. link


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 25, 2010)

you can buy cubes from my store starting on monday

www.cubingstore.webs.com


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 25, 2010)

Zubon said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Zubon said:
> ...



Starting out with a good cube will make you more interested in cubing. A bad cube might make them frustrated (example. a dollar store cube like one I have the locks up every half turn and pops every full turn)People at my school who don't cube like my DIYs and they can tell the difference between their store boughts and my DIYs. Did you start out with a dollar tree cube?


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi! *looks at the web page* Nice... But a fair question. What is the difference between a Ghost Hand and a Ghost Hand II cube? Only review I am finding on YouTube is for the Ghost Hand but not the Ghost Hand II ...

But, never the less, thank you for the linkage. 



bigbee99 said:


> you can buy cubes from my store starting on monday
> 
> www.cubingstore.webs.com


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would get a type F or FII both great out of the box. www.speedcube.co.uk


----------



## BelGarion (Mar 5, 2010)

Just had a bizarre idea. I thought I would run it past you guys. As you know my current cube is a cheap dollar cube, which is getting looser by the day. I am waiting for a Ghost Hand cube to come in. But I thought, hey, what if I spend another 2 dollars and get a new core with proper screws and springs? Think I could patch up this cheap cube for a secondary cube to the Ghost Hand? Or are the edges in such a state that it wouldn't help any?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 5, 2010)

BelGarion said:


> Just had a bizarre idea. I thought I would run it past you guys. As you know my current cube is a cheap dollar cube, which is getting looser by the day. I am waiting for a Ghost Hand cube to come in. But I thought, hey, what if I spend another 2 dollars and get a new core with proper screws and springs? Think I could patch up this cheap cube for a secondary cube to the Ghost Hand? Or are the edges in such a state that it wouldn't help any?



Bad idea. If you tried to destroy your cube right now with your bare hands, you would probably succeed. Such a cube is beyond repair.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

If you're patient get a F-II from PopBuying.
If you're not patient, get a F-II from Cube4You (UPS shipping)


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> If you're patient get a F-II from PopBuying.
> If you're not patient, get a F-II from www.speedcube.co.uk (3-5 days to the US)



edited


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 5, 2010)

the above statement is so true.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> *the above statement* is so true.



I don't see one.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > If you're patient get a F-II from PopBuying.
> ...



Ty xD


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 6, 2010)

Storebought. It builds character.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Storebought. It builds character.



Yeah!


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 6, 2010)

STOREBOUGHT FTW. Unless you live in China. Find a good one, there are MANY imitations out there.

BTW, dont be scared about C4Y. If you live in the Western US, then itll come in about 4 days. Mine came perfect, and the UPS tracking was great. Just dont be thrown off about the package going to Anchorage, Alaska. Its for ID purposes. I got a C4Y DIY and a type a Old II btw. The type A is hard to get used to, but over 3 days, its great, because it doesnt pop much and yso you can adjust the tension to whatever your finger strength is. That way you dont overshoot or undershoot.

Or besides this wall of text, you could get a F II.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> I agree, when I first started cubing I had an uber shitty cube and I found it very frustrating. Dollar store cubes aren't just bad, they lock up horribly and can get jammed. I would never recommend a dollar store cube to anyone.



I had a crappy cube when I first started, didn't even have the correct color scheme (or colors), locked up a lot, etc. The only good thing about it was that it was FAST. And when I started, all that I knew made a cube good was turning speed. It didn't really bug me much.

But now it broke. Twice.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 6, 2010)

My first cube was a DianSheng .222. Dont ask me how it went...


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 6, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Storebought. It builds character.



like cheezwhiz.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Mar 6, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Storebought. It builds character.
> ...


----------



## BelGarion (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, once I converted the Pounds Sterling to USD (suggestion: have it auto convert) it's a little more than Cube4You *BUT* unlike Cube4You it's in stock, at least the black is in stock. No white. Oh well, c'esta la vie.  Get it faster than I would from Cube4You. God only knows when their New Year will be done and inventory will get restocked. Thanks dude! 



andyt1992 said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > If you're patient get a F-II from PopBuying.
> ...


----------

